# Last Year's TBH for Trap?



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Remove any pollen or you will get SHBs and moths. 

If it's just empty comb, spray with BT (Bacillus thuringiensis)


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

You could split the comb up and have three of four swarm traps with the comb you have.... if you want to


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I was thinking about splitting up the comb, but my thought was that I could have a fully drawn hive for the new colony to start with.


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

I would reduce the number of combs even if you intend to give them back. They will either have to try and keep them all clean OR they will go moldy and give them more problems. It more space for them to heat and if the Queen takes off and lays too many that's more work and brood chilling.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Of course there are exceptions, but generally bees do not move into an empty hive that is right next to another hive you will increase your chances by moving it well away.


----------

